# IS PCT MANDATORY?



## sickkuntJ (Sep 13, 2021)

i came off of a 16 weeks cycle of test e and my test was at 3400ng/dL and i came off and it’s been 4 weeks and got my bloodwork done again and it’s at 1128ng/dL. do i need a pct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 13, 2021)

sickkuntJ said:


> i came off of a 16 weeks cycle of test e and my test was at 3400ng/dL and i came off and it’s been 4 weeks and got my bloodwork done again and it’s at 1128ng/dL. do i need a pct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was your weekly dose of test while on cycle? After 4 weeks, I would expect your test to easily be sub 1000 if you were using enanthate. If you were using sustanon then having 1128ng/dL would make sense.

Regardless, yes... You should always PCT. The only exception to this is if someone is already on TRT.


----------



## sickkuntJ (Sep 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> What was your weekly dose of test while on cycle? After 4 weeks, I would expect your test to easily be sub 1000 if you were using enanthate. If you were using sustanon then having 1128ng/dL would make sense.
> 
> Regardless, yes... You should always PCT. The only exception to this is if someone is already on TRT.



i started at 250mg a week then by week 9 i was at 500mg a week and it was enanthate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 13, 2021)

What was your test level before you started your cycle?


----------



## sickkuntJ (Sep 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> What was your test level before you started your cycle?



before i started it was 853


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 13, 2021)

Damn I wish I had natty test that high


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes you need to pct after a cycle .


----------



## Send0 (Sep 13, 2021)

sickkuntJ said:


> before i started it was 853
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your current test levels are higher than I expect... but no way you suddenly have higher test levels post cycle compared to pre-cycle. This is obviously hormone still in your body. You need to PCT


----------



## sickkuntJ (Sep 13, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Yes you need to pct after a cycle .



awesome thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickkuntJ (Sep 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Your current test levels are higher than I expect... but no way you suddenly have higher test levels post cycle compared to pre-cycle. This is obviously hormone still in your body. You need to PCT



alright man i really appreciate it. was just making sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 13, 2021)

sickkuntJ said:


> i came off of a 16 weeks cycle of test e and my test was at 3400ng/dL and i came off and it’s been 4 weeks and got my bloodwork done again and it’s at 1128ng/dL. do i need a pct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would PCT if you want to keep your gains and not have to start from ground zero next cycle. Knowing how to properly PCT is equally important to cycling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickkuntJ (Sep 13, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I would PCT if you want to keep your gains and not have to start from ground zero next cycle. Knowing how to properly PCT is equally important to cycling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



that makes sense. i have a pretty basic novladex and clomid protocol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Sep 13, 2021)

You need to wait until your exogenous supraphysiological test levels drop...and they will...and then PCT.

It's a negative feedback loop. 

1000+ isn't your natural level after 16 weeks. That's a fact.


----------



## sickkuntJ (Sep 13, 2021)

Joliver said:


> You need to wait until your exogenous supraphysiological test levels drop...and they will...and then PCT.
> 
> 1000+ isn't your natural level after 16 weeks. That's a fact.



how much longer should i wait to start pct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Sep 13, 2021)

sickkuntJ said:


> how much longer should i wait to start pct
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it's the HPTA is a negative feedback loop. It won't want to make testosterone, or recognize the need for endogenous testosterone until the supraphysiological levels are gone. 

That's a half-life calculation...or a blood test in the next 2 weeks. Most people tend to "feel it." But then again most people start pct too early whole they still feel decent. 

When your dick hits the dirt...you'll probably need to start PCT.


----------



## sickkuntJ (Sep 13, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Well, it's the HPTA is a negative feedback loop. It won't want to make testosterone, or recognize the need for endogenous testosterone until the supraphysiological levels are gone.
> 
> That's a half-life calculation...or a blood test in the next 2 weeks. Most people tend to "feel it." But then again most people start pct too early whole they still feel decent.
> 
> When your dick hits the dirt...you'll probably need to start PCT.



okay that makes sense. so if i can’t get it up anymore then i should start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Sep 13, 2021)

sickkuntJ said:


> okay that makes sense. so if i can’t get it up anymore then i should start
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, that's not the best time to start...but it's a guaranteed productive time to start. 

Unless you want to continually blood test or do the Chinese calculus required to see the terminal half-life requirement to start PCT. 

There was a thread by GOAWAY on here that I generally agreed with saying that the usual 3 week pct recommendation was ridiculous.

At any rate, the boys won't wake up with a test level over 1000. Maybe another 10 days or so. That'd be 2 more half lives.


----------



## sickkuntJ (Sep 13, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Well, that's not the best time to start...but it's a guaranteed productive time to start.
> 
> Unless you want to continually blood test or do the Chinese calculus required to see the terminal half-life requirement to start PCT.
> 
> ...



okay man. sounds like a plan. thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 13, 2021)

As others have said here already, PCT should always be part of your cycle unless you are already using TRT.

Before I started TRT, my protocol was to start HCG one week after last shot for 6 weeks. Then I would start Nolva/Clomid for 4-6 weeks. 

My PCT was about 3 months long.


----------



## sickkuntJ (Sep 13, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> As others have said here already, PCT should always be part of your cycle unless you are already using TRT.
> 
> Before I started TRT, my protocol was to start HCG one week after last shot for 6 weeks. Then I would start Nolva/Clomid for 4-6 weeks.
> 
> My PCT was about 3 months long.



awesome thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 13, 2021)

sickkuntJ said:


> that makes sense. i have a pretty basic novladex and clomid protocol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You should include HCG (my fave). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 69nites (Sep 13, 2021)

Half lives aren't exactly the same from one individual to the next. It's just a median. The crash is coming.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 13, 2021)

Or be a chicken like me and decide after three cycles to just stay on forever even when you’re young.


----------



## Keyvontruth (Dec 7, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I would PCT if you want to keep your gains and not have to start from ground zero next cycle. Knowing how to properly PCT is equally important to cycling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I just did a rad 140  cycle and I need help on keeping the gains. I’ve been doing due diligence research on where to find a pct from. But all the website are rated as sketchy. I need help on finding Nolva. Do you think you could help me ?


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 7, 2021)

Keyvontruth said:


> I just did a rad 140  cycle and I need help on keeping the gains. I’ve been doing due diligence research on where to find a pct from. But all the website are rated as sketchy. I need help on finding Nolva. Do you think you could help me ?


I will PM.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 7, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Knowing how to properly PCT is equally important to cycling.


-guy who takes so much hcg his pct is practically a blast


----------



## Yano (Dec 7, 2021)

PCT ,, eh , who needs nuts let em shrivel up install a disco ball and let the party begin.


----------



## bvs (Dec 7, 2021)

Mandatory? No. Optimal? Yes


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 7, 2021)

I mean, a few newer pieces of literature state that PCT doesnt actually determine the end result of your recovery.
You're going to be where you're going to be, and Nolva/Clomid really wont get you any higher than you would be without.

The real answer is, PCT will help get you there substantially faster.

NEEDED, No.
Strongly recommend to spend less time feeling like shit, yes


----------



## wsmwannabe (Dec 7, 2021)

I have a buddy who’s genetic super power is HPTA restart. Unless he’s lying to me, but I trust him.

I’ve seen this guy run several cycles (a couple including tren) and he never does PCT and he doesn’t cruise. he doesn’t lose size or strength afterwards either. This is not a course of action I would recommend, but I thought it was worth a share.


----------

